# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  صور رحلتنا الى البر

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
جاء الوقت الي افي بوعدي الي وعدنكم اياه من زمان 
على صور البر واسمحوا ليي على رداءو التصوير 
بس اتمنو من المشرفه اتصغر الصور 
هذا الجمل يرحب بالزائريين



بعد وصولنا صرنا اندور الينا مكان 

صورت اليكم منظر الغيوم في البر الجميل


حبيت الخيمه هادي واتمنيت اروح فيها



وهذا بيت الضب شكله والله اعلم


وكمان عجبني نبات الصحراء


يتبع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شفنا الكلاب عزكم الله وهم ياكاوا من القمامه 


لفت انتباهي هالكلبه الي شكلها ولدانه





صورتها و زعلت



قامت وهجت ...خخخ


تابع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاء وقت تتطيير الطائرات 


عجبونا الطائرات واااااااجد واجد 
واستأذنا هالرجال الطيب بأنا انصور طائرته وما خالف


اتشاوروا اخواني لما شافوا هالطائره الثانيه على انو نشتري الينا طائره مثلها و فعلا وصوا الينا على وحده


عجبنا منظر هالنحله الوحيده

اخواني يتفقدوا المكان بعد ما طلبنا ان احنا انروح الى التخله الوحيده


اخواني تتطمنوا من الوضع ونادوا عليينا نجي 


تابع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورت الجمل وهو يتشمس

وبعدين جاء الغروب

وجائت الغيوم


الجمل جاي الينا

تابع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورت اليكم الجمل الأسود 

اخواني راحوا الى صاحب الجمال يبو حليب جمل بس حسافه ما عندهم 

بس ما شاء الله على الناقه وعدت اخواني بأنها تعطيهم حليب في المره الجايه

الجمل زعلان لأن احنا ركبنا السياره وراجعيين

بس طلب صوره تذكاريه 


ان شاء الله استمتعتوا معانا 
تعليقكم يهمنا

----------


## hope

*ماااشاء الله عفآف* 
*الصور رووووعهـ* 
*وأكيد استمتعنآ بها وآجد ^_^*

*عجبتني هذي الصوره*
*مره مره روعه* 
*أحسسسك محترفهـ فيها ^_^*




**

*كتير كيتر حلووووين ـ ـ ،،* 
*يعطيك الف عآفييييهـ* 
*لاتحرمينآ من جديد عدسستك ـ ـ*

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ما شاء الله عليش خيتووو عفاف الهدى* 
*اي صج وعدتيناا بالصور ما شاء الله عليش* 
*عااد اني شفت الموضوع من اول ما نزلتيه بس اني كنت مستعجله* 
*وسبحاان الله عاااد تنزيلش للموضوع بروحتناا للبر اليوم :)*
*يمكن انزلهم بعد هع هع* 
*وبصراحه بصراحه الصور مرره روووعه بجد*
*اممممم يعني بقعد اعلق على كذاا صوره ،،* 
*الاولى فيها ابدااع الخالق ماشاء الله ..~*
*يعني الشمس ورااا الغيووم تعجبني الصور هيك وااايد بجد* 
*اما الكلاااب ما عجبووني خخخ >> من الخووف هآآع*
*والطائرة حركااات واول مرره اشووف هيك >> شكلها بالزيت صح !!*
*واما الجمل اللي يتشمس بجد روووووعه عجبتني كثيررر*
*وصورة الجمل التذكاريه نفس اللي صورتها اليوم هههه* 
*>> بس على جمل ابيض خخخ*
*يسلموو ع الصور لرحلتكم الحلووه وبجد اسمتتعناا بهم ..*
*وان شاء الله انشووف جديد رووعه عدستك ^_^*
*دمتي لكل خيرر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *ماااشاء الله عفآف* 
> *احم احم* 
> *الصور رووووعهـ* 
> *من ذوقش*
> *وأكيد استمتعنآ بها وآجد ^_^*
> *هذا المهم*
> 
> *عجبتني هذي الصوره*
> *مره مره روعه* 
> ...



مشكوره على احلى واول مرور هون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> *ما شاء الله عليش خيتووو عفاف الهدى* 
> 
> *اي صج وعدتيناا بالصور ما شاء الله عليش* 
> *اشوى تذكرتي خيو* 
> *عااد اني شفت الموضوع من اول ما نزلتيه بس اني كنت مستعجله* 
> *الظروف تحكمنا*
> ...



 يسلموا على المرور 
اسعدتي تعليقش الرائع

----------


## جـــــــــوري

تصوير رائع
 ورحله ممتعه ان شاء الله 
الله يكثر من رحلاتكم ونشوف هالصور الحلوووه
تسلمي مليوووون
تحيااتي......

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صور حلوووة واشتهيت لو كنت معااج*
*بس كيف ماخفتي من الكلاب وصورتيهم*
*شجااعه ماشاء الله عليج*
*على كلا الله يدوم ها الرحلات وتمتعي فيها*
*الله يسلم الاياادي ع الصور*
*تحياتي*

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

*الله خيتووو الصور مره روعه*
*الله يعطيك العافيه* 
*بس بقول لش هذا أي بر خلينا نسير له؟*

*تحياتي*
*يتيم ــة أخ ــوها ...\.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> تصوير رائع
> الرائع وجودش خيو
> ورحله ممتعه ان شاء الله 
> اكيد
> الله يكثر من رحلاتكم ونشوف هالصور الحلوووه
> الله يسمع منش
> تسلمي مليوووون
> وتسلمي مليون ونص
> تحيااتي......



شكرا عالمرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *صور حلوووة واشتهيت لو كنت معااج*
> *يا ريت والله ...امنيه حلوه*
> *بس كيف ماخفتي من الكلاب وصورتيهم*
> *مره اصور ومره اصورخ خلونا نمشي*
> *شجااعه ماشاء الله عليج*
> *اسوي روحي* 
> *على كلا الله يدوم ها الرحلات وتمتعي فيها*
> *يا رب*
> *الله يسلم الاياادي ع الصور*
> ...



 يسلموا خيو على المرور المميز :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *الله خيتووو الصور مره روعه*
> *عيونش الرائعه*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه* 
> *الله يعافيش*
> *بس بقول لش هذا أي بر خلينا نسير له؟*
> *يسموه بر المطار* 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *يتيم ــة أخ ــوها ...\.*




مشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور الرائع

----------


## LUCKY

صورررر رائعه 
اتمنى ان تكون استمتعتوا بالرحله 


بس ليش مركزه على الكلاب اعزكم الله 

يمكن لانك زيي تخافي منهم هههههههههه

يسلموااااااا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> صورررر رائعه 
> الرائع هو حضورك متصفحي
> 
> اتمنى ان تكون استمتعتوا بالرحله 
> كتيير 
> 
> بس ليش مركزه على الكلاب اعزكم الله 
>  
> يمكن لانك زيي تخافي منهم هههههههههه
> ...



يعطيك الله الف عافيه 
ويلا ودي المدام 
 الوضع مره رهيب هناك

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


بالبدايه عليكم بالـ ع ـااافيه الكـ ش ـته الرآيقه ..


وماش ـاء الله عليكِ ح ـبيبتي ،، التـ ص ـوير ج ـداً ح ـلووو ..


وكتير واض ـح للرؤيـه ..


أكثر شئ عـ ج ـبتني ذي الـ ص ـوره >> 





س ـبحان الله خ ـالق كل شئ ،،


تـ ح ـسين فيها ش ـموووخ غ ـير طبيـ ع ـي ..


تـ س ـلم دياتك ح ـبووبه ،، وج ـمال ع ـدستك ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


ودوم نورينا بالـ ج ـديد ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اللللله

يعطيك ربي العافيع عفاف
على الصور الحلووه

ماعدمنااك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شواقه 
شكرا على الاطراء الحلو

اسوره 
انت الأحلى

----------


## أبو سلطان

أختي عفاف الهدى كانت رحلتكم هذه رحلة مستواها رفيع

لكني وجدتكم لم ترحلوا بعيدا عن ما حول القطيف فالمطار و إن سمي مطار الدمام فهو في أطراف القطيف

جربو مرة أخرى بالسفر في رحلة يوم أو أكثر لمناطق النعيرية فأرضها خصبة و مليئة بالزهور الموسمية كثيرة الألوان بساط إلاهي ما شاء الله

أو على طريق الكويت بعد مفرق أبو حدرية فهي جميلة جدا كنت أزورهما كثيرا في مثل هذه الأيام، أيام زمان

بس مناظر سفرتكم هذه كانت خلابة و جميلة بما اخترتيه من لقطات منتقات

فشكرا لك

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلموووو يالغلا

صور جدا راااااااااااااائعة ومميزة

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> أختي عفاف الهدى كانت رحلتكم هذه رحلة مستواها رفيع
> بتقديري صحيح لأن اول مره انروح للبر وعجبنا كتيييييييييييييييير
> 
> لكني وجدتكم لم ترحلوا بعيدا عن ما حول القطيف فالمطار و إن سمي مطار الدمام فهو في أطراف القطيف
> صحيح بس نحمد ربنا لأن الوالده و بعض افراد العيله معارضين البر ليش ما ادري عشان كدا اقتصرت رحلاتنا على الشاليه او الكورنيش حتى المزارع هجرناها
>  جربو مرة أخرى بالسفر في رحلة يوم أو أكثر لمناطق النعيرية فأرضها خصبة و مليئة بالزهور الموسمية كثيرة الألوان بساط إلاهي ما شاء الله
>  وهذي تجربه الى البر واشوف رحنا بعده مرتين وكله عالسريع بس ان شاء الله تتثبت ونتطور الى الي ابعد..مثل ما قلت هذا منانا
> أو على طريق الكويت بعد مفرق أبو حدرية فهي جميلة جدا كنت أزورهما كثيرا في مثل هذه الأيام، أيام زمان
> 
> ...



الله يعطيك الف عافيه عمو 
فعلا البر شي مو طبيعي ابد 
احنا اشترينا الينا طائرات نبي انطيرها في البر لازم يودونا
وياي على الرمل والأخيام الي بتأسرني 
والجمال الهايته ما احد اليها وكل شي رهيب هناك 
مشكور على المرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> يسلموووو يالغلا
> 
> صور جدا راااااااااااااائعة ومميزة
> 
> ننتظر جديدك



الرائع هو وجودك في متصفحي

----------


## مياس

بــــــــسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رحله ممتعه ..
وتصوير جميل..
موفقه أختييي عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافيه مياس

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

*يسلموة  عفاف الهدى على تصوير   *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو خيو 
وعقبال ما اتروحوا واتصوروا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صور روعهـــــــــ 
أشكرك عليها

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

شكرا عالطرح الرائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> صور روعهـــــــــ 
> 
> 
> أشكرك عليها



 شكرا اخوي ابتسام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> شكرا عالطرح الرائع



 العفو يا بنت اخويي

----------


## أموله

تصوير ولا اروع عليكم بألف عافيه 

بس بسألك عفاف ماتخافي من الكلاب

!!! 

لفتت انتباهي هالصوره


هع هع تصوري وقدامك كلب يمييييييييييي

----------


## روائع القصص

الصور حلوة واني احب الصور الي كذا انهاا تكون من تصوير شخص نعرفة وتكون حياة واقعية وبدون تعديل

وحسافه ياريت لوكان في صور اكثر

تحياااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> تصوير ولا اروع عليكم بألف عافيه 
> 
> بس بسألك عفاف ماتخافي من الكلاب
> 
> !!! 
> 
> لفتت انتباهي هالصوره
> 
> 
> هع هع تصوري وقدامك كلب يمييييييييييي



 
الا كنت خايييييييييييفه
بس اتظاهر بالشجاعه
هاهاها
شكرا على مرورش الحلو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> الصور حلوة واني احب الصور الي كذا انهاا تكون من تصوير شخص نعرفة وتكون حياة واقعية وبدون تعديل
> 
> وحسافه ياريت لوكان في صور اكثر
> 
> تحياااتي



 انت الأحلى 
مره ثانيه انزيدالصور

----------


## Hussain.T

وااااااااااااااااو

ويشو هالرحلة اللي بدوني

كان اجلتوها الى ما بعد الاختبارات 

صراحة عجبتني الصور واجد واجد

وخصوصا النخلة الوحيدة

اتمنيت لو كنت وياكم بس

يلا المرة الجاية ان شاء الله

يسلموو ع طرح الصور الرووعه

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبولي ولا يهمك 
اذا عزمنا على الروحه انت اول شخص تركب السياره

ومعاك الكاميرا طيب
شكرا على المرور

----------

